# Overflow and Sump



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

i am getting a 150g tank and i was looking to build myself a filtration system. Here is my plans
I am going to buy this overflow
http://aquacrylics.com/new_acrylic_overflow_box_and_ski.htm
That will run down to a 5 gal pail using pvc pipe. The 5 gallon pail will function as my filter. I will use the bottom of another pail with holes in it as my drip tray and underneath i will have bioballs and other media. At the bottom of the pail i will put a layer of the filter cloth you cut yourself. The bottom will be drill with a bunch of little holes for the water to enter the sump. For the sump i will use a 30g tank. I plan to get this pump
http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/details/pumps.php?product_ID=wp-q4000
This pump will submerged in the sump and run up nto the tank again using pvc. It ill come down inside the tank to a spray bar made with pvc.
Does this setup sound proper you everyone? Let me know any suggestions.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

unless you are going to have the pump 8' from the tank via PVC, you will have too much flow for that overflow. Remember the overflow has to overcompensate a bit or you'll overflow the aquarium... of coarse you could get a ball valve and you'd be all set. Or a slightly smaller return pump, or as slightly larger overflow.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

how much will it cost?im curious


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

what exactly is a ball valve?

i figure it is goin to cost me around $250
that includes buying the overflow,pump and a 30g tank


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Make the overflows yourself. Google "durso pipes". They are much cheaper. The set up will work well. I have a similar set up in a 90g. It is acrylic and I drilled the overflows and return and use danner supreme mag drives in all of my tanks. The 90g has a mag9.5 (950gph). Depending on the bio load in the tank you may want to use two 5g buckets and two or 4 durso pipe set ups. I would not recommend using a ball valve on your pump. It puts uneeded stress on it. If you really want to use that pump without getting mover overflows, then plumb a T into the return line. One side goes into the tank and the other side recycles back into the sump with a ball valve, either back over the bio balls or just back into the bottom of the sump. A ball valve is a valve that you plumb into a line that has a knob or lever that you use to turn a ball isnide the line and control how much water flows. Cost depends on diameter, about $5 at home depot. I would also fill the bottom of your sump with submerged media... Even just extra gravel. You can also put your heaters in your sump to clean your tank up. Or to cost less, leave the heaters in the tank and use a rubbermaid bin instead of a fish tank for the sump.


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

ya i was originally going to go with a plastic tub for the sump but i have limited width under the stand so i decided going with a tank would be cleaner looking and fit more water in the space since they are only 1 foot wide.

So if i put a T in the return line it would lessen the waterflow i might as well just buy a smaller pump hey?

And if i decided to go with the durso pipes, then i need to drill out a hole in the bottom of the tank right? How hard is that to do? do you need a special bit or something? i think i would be scared to wreck the tank. Also would did you make the actual overflow box?

I would love to see some pictures of your setup if i could


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

t line is better because it is ajusstable if you need to reduce flow for some reason


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

You can buy a smaller pump, but you should get that pump, and just have enough overflow for it.. and the T with ball valve is adjustable, so you can adjust the water level in the tank with it also without putting extra strain on your pump.

You don't have to drill for durso pipes. It's just PVC hanging over the side of the tank. That is why they are inexpensive. The bottom of your tank is probably tempered glass and would shatter if you tried to drill it.


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

well i've decide to build an overflow with pvc, seen a thread for building one without drilling, then i can use that pump size.
My other question is how many bioballs should i be using in my filter?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

i think three of the smaller bags


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Before you get the bio balls look into cheaper alternatives. I use the pot scrubbers in my DIY wet dry. You can pick them up at a dollar store cheap. i f you have a Big Lots store near by they sell packs of six for under $1. If not try not to get the pads that have a foam core in them.

http://www.wernersponds.com/biofiltermedia.htm


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

i live in canada we dont have big lots. I thinkn i will give the pot scrubbies a go. So how many should i put in at a time? I also have a phosban reactor for my carbon. Is there anything else i should be putting in my filter?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

yeah a large and a fine filter floss


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Humpy said:


> i live in canada we dont have big lots. I thinkn i will give the pot scrubbies a go. So how many should i put in at a time? I also have a phosban reactor for my carbon. Is there anything else i should be putting in my filter?



Put it all in and as many as you can fit in the allowed space. You can never have too much bio media.


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

So i already had some air filter floss in there it is working good. I would like to get a 40-55g sump tho. I bought a pentair 6000 which at 5 feet head does about 1000gph. Everything seems to be workin fine. I painted the overflow and intake today to match the background. I might put up some pics when im all done.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome man. I'm glad it worked out for you. Did you get the pot scoureres? I used pot scourers in my 180g, but have since found some cheaper bio balls on ebay. They are $80 shipped (within the US at least) for almost 50 gallons of them. I have 26g of scourers in my 180g that cost me over $100. Are you using them as trickle media, or submerged in your sump. I believe they work just as well both ways myself. I have about 1/4 of mine submerged and the rest trickle. I recently got some more bio balls for free, waiting to fill up the 50g I need in my 450g. I am just letting them float in the 75g sump on my 180g to add a TINY bit of submerged bio media and to stay seeded when I set up the big tank. I love DIY sumps.


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

I am using an ice creampail with holes in the bottom and a layer of floss, that sits in a 6kg bucket whatever that is in gallons. This bucket is half full with the scourers and a sponge from my 80g. Then that is in a 5g bucket which is filled with scourers. Only about 2 or 3 inches of the scourersare submersed.. I just need a glass tank for a sump instead of the walmart tub.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I have been using a tub for over a year on my 90g with two 5g buckets in it. It's worked great.


----------

